# 1/16" MDF Fiber Board



## HMeinhold (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi guys,
I just took a break from building steam engines and assembled a British diesel kit. The body is laser-cut out of what looks like 1/16" MDF (Medium Density Fiber Board). The surface is very smooth and we test cut a scrap piece with the laser and it worked really well. Now my question: Where can I get this material in the US or alternatively in the UK? I found sources for 1/8" and one company sells 1/16" boards but laminated with linen for artists.
Regards


----------



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

http://www.joshuakennon.com/why-i-avoid-mdf-and-furniture-built-with-mdf-and-think-you-should-too/

Think about it!


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

It may actually be something more like Masonite which of course is also bonded fibers.


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Here is one to look at
http://www.taskboard.com/lasercuttingtaskboard.html
Still looking for where i get mine


----------



## Dick Friedman (Aug 19, 2008)

If you don't need BIG sheets of the stuff, try getting 1/16th inch plywood from a hobby shop. As it's cross-laid it's really stable. A coat of paint and it won't warp unless it's sitting in water.


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

http://encompass-media.townvustore.com/product-list.php?category_id=9

Here is laser board the greatest product in lasering thin material, this may not be what you are looking for but if you laser much you will find this a great product
Dennis


----------



## HMeinhold (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks guys for all the input. I was very happy with the kit from IP-engineering and the way the laser cut it on a scrap piece. Obviously other British manufacturers use it as well. They refer to it as MDF. But it is still a mystery where they get it. We tested other materials especially suited for laser but this one was very convincing.
Regards


----------

